

Ask HN: Can you use twilio to create a tech support call center? - csmeder

It looks like twilio doesn't provide everything needed to create a tech support call center -- in particular it doesn't offer VIOP phone service?<p>In the past Ive worked at a company who's asterisk sever would often overload and calls would drop or get choppy. What are the best solutions for a tech support call center?  Do you have any recommendations?
======
jaddison
I've heard that FreeSWITCH vastly outperforms Asterisk (sorry, no experience
with it myself), although feature-wise it's a little bit lacking in comparison
at the moment.

<http://www.freeswitch.org/>

~~~
jaddison
FreeSWITCH's self-comparison to Asterisk: <http://www.freeswitch.org/node/117>

